# Overall vet check up



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

I have located two exotic pet clinics in my area and I will be calling tomorrow to get prices and book an appointment but I would just like some knowledge prior to starting. What is a typical price point for an exotic vet check up (i'm in Ontario, Canada) and what does the price cover.. For example, is bloodwork and urinalysis extra? Do I need to take a sample of feces or urine and bring it with me? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not so sure about Canada, but here in Michigan a vet visit starts at $100...that's just to be seen for a general check-up. Any extra tests or medications are probably going to cost extra. It's a good idea to collect a couple of stool samples, urine they would need to remove with a catheter (although, I think they only do that if they have too). 

Good luck!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

In the US it seems to range from around $40 to around $120 (or maybe a little more?) for the basic visit. From discussions I've seen on here, it seems like Canada tends to be at the upper end of that range. These basically never include any testing or medications. Something like Revolution (for mites) is pretty inexpensive, but other tests and meds can be a good bit more. I can't really offer specifics for those.

Also, more expensive doesn't necessarily mean better care or better exotics knowledge - sometimes they just charge more for it being an exotic, period. We're in Washington state and have a great vet that charges around $40-45 for a visit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

the 2 vets near me in calgary ab are 82 and 140 for a basic visit. and anything other then the exam is extra. ive noticed in canada its alot more expensive then the states, people usualy say a visit is 100 dollars. but usually nothing more then an exam is included. but id bring a fecal sample just in case


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It varies wildly between both location and specific vets, really. There's no way to get a good estimate on how much it might cost past calling that specific vet and asking them what the base exam fee is, what that includes, and the cost of further tests, etc. The vet I use in Michigan, the base exam fee for a hedgehog is around $45, and that includes a general physical exam. Fecal tests would cost extra, and bloodwork definitely costs extra - around $100 or more, if I remember right. Just make sure you ask what's included in a general exam fee - some vets might charge extra for silly things, but some might include more in a general exam. It all just depends on the vet. Also, make sure you ask them how much previous experience they've had with hedgehogs. Even if they say they see exotics and hedgehogs, that doesn't mean that they've seen very many or have much hands-on experience with them. I'd also ask them what their methods are for a grumpy hedgie that doesn't want to unball - some vets want to go straight to anesthesia, which personally I feel is a bit excessive for doing a basic physical exam. See if they're willing to spend the time to calm down a grumpy hedgie, and if that doesn't work, a bowl of warm water should be their next attempt before resorting to anesthesia.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

North Carolina - $65 fee to get in the door. Anything beyond that is extra. If I wanted to get a 'wellness' checkup, what should be done? What things should I make sure happen? Do vets pad bills with completely unneeded things like my own doctors do?

Sophie poops and pees very predictably when I get her up. I could probably get poop and pee samples both.


----------



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

vogue said:


> I have located two exotic pet clinics in my area and I will be calling tomorrow to get prices and book an appointment but I would just like some knowledge prior to starting. What is a typical price point for an exotic vet check up (i'm in Ontario, Canada) and what does the price cover.. For example, is bloodwork and urinalysis extra? Do I need to take a sample of feces or urine and bring it with me? Any advice is appreciated


Hi Vogue, I live in Toronto Ontario which as you know is probably the most expensive city. I went to the vet last week and here is a breakdown of the charges: Total Bill was $199

- $64 for Exotic Pet Consult
- $49 for Fecal test
- $38 for Med #1
- $17 for Med #2
- $8 for Dextrose
+ 13% taxes and you get $199

Hope this helps.


----------



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

Tabbikat said:


> vogue said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vogue, I live in Toronto Ontario which as you know is probably the most expensive city. I went to the vet last week and here is a breakdown of the charges: Total Bill was $199
> ...


Thanks so much, this was helpful, i'm in London.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm also in Toronto and I think it's $64 just to walk in the door. Everything is extra.


----------

